# Auction benefiting MD Anderson Cancer Center



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It's that time of year folks! 

Lake Livingston Adventures (2Cool sponsor) has graciously offered a 1/2 day (M-F) up to 4-person guided fishing trip on Lake Livingston. You can bid in person or by posting on this thread. Bidding ends Monday Oct. 13th at approximately 2pm, so start bidding now.

Robert (lx22f/c) has offered a professionally guided 2-person 2-day dove hunting trip in the San Antonio area for September 2015. Bid in person or on this thread. 

ALL proceeds from the auction go directly to MD Anderson Cancer Center for Proton Therapy/Research for brain, breast and prostate cancer. This is through the Cape Royale Ladies Golf Association Tournament & Auction on October 13th (Coldspring, TX).


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Ill start the fishing trip at $200. Bid it up fellas.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

$210 for fishing trip


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

$225 for the fishing


----------



## Looneybin (Nov 17, 2011)

*Bid*

$250


----------



## Looneybin (Nov 17, 2011)

For the fishing trip. We know MDA very well and are very pleased with our experience.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

GOOD NEWS, bad news. First the bad news. Due to the anticipated bad weather predicted for tomorrow, the CRLGA has postponed the MD Anderson Golf Tournament and Auction for October 13th. The good news is we have rescheduled the tournament and auction for Monday, October 27. Now you have 2 weeks to bid on both awesome trips benefiting MD Anderson Cancer Research Proton Therapy/Research. 

I'll refresh this thread as we get closer.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

$265 for fishing trip.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

*MD Anderson auction bids resume*

Okay 2Cool peeps! The bidding has resumed on two fantastic auction items in the Cape Royale LGA Golf Tournament and Auction. You have approximately 65 hours to bid on a 1/2 day fishing trip courtesy of Lake Livingston Adventures (2Cool Sponsor), and a 2 day dove hunting trip courtesy of lx22f/c (2cool member). All proceeds of auction benefit MD Anderson Cancer Center Proton Therapy/Research.

Check previous post for bids thus far.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is a little info for those who have sent pm's. The dove hunts will take place in the San Antonio area. We have been hunting these farms for over 8 years and they produce results year after year. We have grain fields and flyway hunting areas along with tanks. We had very good success during the first split, despite the few rain days. The hunt will take place in September of 2015 as this will be the best chance at a memorable hunt. When Pet Spoon asked me if i could help out with a donation it was an easy decision. Thank you Jenny for taking time for such a great cause.
View attachment 1774945
View attachment 1774953








www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll start the dove hunt bidding at $225. Bacon wrapped dove


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

$250 for the dove hunt.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

$275.00 for the exclusive, awesome...:dance:, and perhaps, .....successful dove :brew2: hunt.
I'm just saying that hitting anything with a shotgun is in my past,... but for the cause I'm willing to try. 
With BBJim perhaps going with me as an extra guide, I can hit one or two should I win the auction. 
I hear he burned the place the down with fancy shooting this last opener.


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

$300 for dove hunt


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

$300 for the fishing trip with the Striper master!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

$325 for the dove hunt.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

325 for fishing!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Y'all ROCK! 28 hours to go.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good Morning 2Coolers! 7 hours to go. In person bids start as soon as the clubhouse opens, and throughout the golf tournament. I'll update this thread as the morning progresses. Good luck!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

$340 fishing


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

We are closed! Thanks to Mattfishin and Danny O for your contribution.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like I will need to find someone to go bird hunting with me next year. Checks in the mail.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Matt if you shoot doves anything like you catch fish you will be done in no time. Thanks for helping out with such a great cause. 
Will be in touch on the hunt.

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Matt! I know you'll enjoy the hunt.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt you can't snag a Dove with a crankbait!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

fishinganimal said:


> Matt you can't snag a Dove with a crankbait!!


I wouldn't bet money on that!!! Lol

www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe not with the crank bait but the 410 will take them down. If that don't work I have a nice selection of 20 gauges that have taken a few. I will have to take the little crank bait for luck. I don't leave home without it.


----------

